# Nestlé Yoghurt Plant, Cuddington, Cheshire.



## timbly (Nov 25, 2010)

This is the place where they used to make Munch Bunch & Ski yoghurt until production was moved to mainland Europe in 2007 & this place closed. The site is due for demolition with a prospective housing development replacing it. 

Visitors should be advised that there is a significant Doberman & Neanderthal issue connected with this site.

The entire collection of 202 pictures can be viewed at my site.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like they didn't leave anything behind!

Was there no machinery at all?


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 25, 2010)

This site looks huge!
Like the stairs shot


----------



## tom83 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool pictures,

When I visited, we were halfway up the Staircase above the Loading Bays, when we saw 4 Squad Cars, 8 Officers and the Security Guard searching for us.

Our explore was cut short obviously, but The Police were very gentle


----------



## KooK. (Nov 26, 2010)

TBH i was expecting a bit more from the title cos it sounds immense, but it looks like you got some good pics of what was left, nice one.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 1, 2010)

I quite like these recently vacated sites - always strange to see dereliction in such modern buildings - thanks for posting


----------



## Zotez (Dec 1, 2010)

I really like the staircase shot, it's a shame to see more industry leaving Britain.


----------



## KooK. (Dec 11, 2010)

Just heard in the Guardian today the Nestle factory at Castleford that makes After Eights and Toffee Crisps will be shutting down in 2012, so will be trying to get in there asap.


----------

